# sauna



## lke45 (Jun 16, 2011)

What are you guys think about  the sauna / steam room ? does anyone know what affects both negative and positive have on muscle growth?


----------



## hj11jason (Jun 17, 2011)

Imo, it doesn't in any way.  All it does it s dehydrates you.


----------



## minnie (Jun 17, 2011)

lke45 said:


> What are you guys think about  the sauna / steam room ? does anyone know what affects both negative and positive have on muscle growth?



I love using the sauna after training , it's a good thing , you will sweating out all the unwanted toxins. Just make sure you drink lots of water


----------



## lke45 (Jun 18, 2011)

cool  interesting thoughts guys. Also I wonder,  what does saunas  in terms of fat loss?


----------



## bexgeof (Jun 22, 2011)

In term of fat loss I think is minimal , your heart rate and body temp will be up so I assume you must burn some fat... I always feel slimmer when I do sauna . plus It gets rid of toxins in your body is that can only aid fat loss


----------



## vip0 (Jul 4, 2011)

When I choose a gym it needs to have a sauna. It could be just me, but I'm a different person after it 
A well made article on sauna benefits: Sauna benefits go way beyond simple relaxation.


----------



## alfred (Jul 5, 2011)

lke45 said:


> What are you guys think about  the sauna / steam room ? does anyone know what affects both negative and positive have on muscle growth?



I regularly get out the sauna and have the coldest shower possible and then back in.... cool stuff


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 10, 2011)

lke45 said:


> What are you guys think about  the sauna / steam room ? does anyone know what affects both negative and positive have on muscle growth?



I think its relaxing for me. Just that reason alone is good enough for me to use it.


----------

